# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Những hưỡng dẫn tận tâm nhất về tô son môi mà bạn phải biết nhé

## storeviettel

Làm thế nào để sở hữu thể điểm trang một cách thấp nhất, tại sao bạn cần trang điểm rẻ như vậy. Cùng tham khảo bài viết dưới đây để hiểu rõ hơn về phương pháp trang điểm cho môi đẹp 1 cách trùng hợp nhé.
Đừng bỏ lỡ câu viết, hãy tập kết vào nó và bạn sẽ thấy điều tuyệt vời.
1/ Make-up càng ít càng tốt
Xu hướng make-up của mùa Xuân 2019 sẽ dành một suất cho kiểu make-up tinh giản, tự nhiên. Hãy tạm quên các đường đánh khối sắc lẹm hay lớp nền dày bự phấn và chuyển sang kiểu makeup thật nhẹ nhàng với lớp nền mỏng nhẹ hết mức, tạo điều kiện cho làn da đẹp tự nhiên tỏa sáng.
Và tất nhiên, để ứng dụng xu hướng "trang điểm mà như không" này, bạn sẽ nên chú trọng trông nom da hơn bởi da nên khỏe đẹp thì ta mới có thể make-up thật ít mà vẫn xinh.
Mẹo săn sóc da khỏe cho các nàng thích make-up mỏng nhẹ:

- Làm sạch da có sữa rửa mặt

- Cân bằng da và làm sạch sâu với toner/ nước hoa hồng

- Dùng serum điều chỉnh các vấn đề da như lão hóa, nếp nhăn, da thiếu ẩm.

- Dưỡng ẩm sở hữu kem hoặc gel dưỡng ẩm phù hợp

Bên cạnh đó, bạn đừng quên tẩy tế bào chết 1-2 lần/ tuần để tẩy đi lớp da chết đang đóng bám trên lỗ chân lông, đồng thời cho bề mặt da được thông thoáng, tạo điều kiện cho tế bào mới tái hiện nhanh hơn.

Đắp mặt nạ 2 - 3 lần/tuần cũng là cách giúp bạn trông nom da tốt hơn. Khi đắp mặt nạ, làn da bạn sẽ được thư giãn, nhờ ấy khả năng thu nạp dưỡng chất cũng rẻ hơn.

2/ Son hồng rực rỡ

Xu hướng trang điểm năm nay là ít tụ hội vào việc che phủ quá mức phần môi. Việc tô son lòng môi rồi tán loang ra phần viền sẽ với cho những nàng một diện mạo trong trẻo và ngọt ngào hơn.

Việc điều chỉnh sắc đẹp độ son bằng đầu ngón tay giúp đôi môi với sắc hồng tự dưng và bộ mặt bạn thêm phần tươi trẻ.

Bên cạnh son đỏ - thỏi son "must have" của bất cứ cô nàng nào, bảng màu son thời thượng được dự báo sẽ "chiếm sóng" trong mùa Xuân năm nay cố định là son hồng. Không bắt buộc những gam hồng hiền dịu, ngọt ngào mà phải là các sắc hồng thật ấn tượng, nổi bật như hồng tím, hồng neon... Những gam màu này sẽ ko làm cho dung mạo của bạn trở thành "bánh bèo" hay "nhợt nhạt", trái lại chúng sẽ khiến cho dung mạo của bạn ngay tắp lự trở thành sắc sảo, sang chảnh hơn vô cùng nhiều đấy!

Đừng quên, để với 1 đôi môi mịn mượt bạn cần lưu ý coi sóc cho làn da mỗi ngày mang Serum dưỡng môi kích thích sản sinh collagen Rapid Collagen Infusion For Lips.

Rapid Collagen Infusion For Lips là serum dưỡng môi ko màu, thẩm thấu như tan biến trên môi nhưng lại giàu dưỡng chất, giúp trả lại đôi môi căng đầy, mọng nước và xua tan đi sự bong tróc, khô ráp. Khi tiêu dùng thường xuyên, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được đôi môi càng thêm phần quyến rũ khó cưỡng, với sự mượt mà như quả cherry mọng nước. Với đặc tính không màu và thấm hoàn toàn vào môi, nên sản phẩm sẽ không khiến cho liên quan tới màu son của bạn, trái lại giúp nuôi dưỡng và bảo vệ môi tuyệt đối trước các thỏi son lì - vốn dĩ dễ khiến cho môi bị khô.

3/ Màu mắt san hô

Thường ngày tới nhà hàng với kiểu make-up tối giản, nhẹ nhàng nhưng lúc Tết tới xuân sang hẳn các nàng sẽ muốn F5 bản thân mình đôi chút, ít ra là phần diện mạo bên ngoài.

Hướng dẫn các bước điểm trang nhẹ cho gương mặt tròn
Nếu một bạn có một khuôn mặt tròn và bạn đang lo âu không biết nên điểm trang như thế nào cho ưa thích mang bữa tiệc liên hoan hay sinh nhật mà bạn gần tham dự. Liệu make up mang khiến cho bộ mặt trở thành thon thả nhọn và sáng đẹp? Đừng lo ngại, với các mẹo trang điểm cho mặt tròn sau đây chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn đẹp trùng hợp lúc đi dự tiệc.

1. Cách đánh phấn nền cho gương mặt tròn
Rửa mặt thật sạch và dưỡng da trước khi trang điểm luôn là một điều khá quan yếu trong những bước trang điểm.

Tiếp theo, hãy sử dụng kem nền cộng có màu da của bạn và tán đều khắp mặt. Điều quan trọng trong những bước trang điểm nền là nên sử dụng highlight đánh trên vùng trán, sống mũi, vùng mắt và cằm. Nền highlight mang tác dụng làm cho gương mặt tròn nhanh chóng che đi khuyết điểm trên mặt và giữ nét mặt phát triển thành thon gọn hơn. Sau đó, dùng kem tối đánh cho hai bên má và đến sát vùng gần tóc.

2. Cách trang điểm nét mặt và đường chân mày

- Gương mặt tròn ưa thích nhất với kiểu lông mày mang đỉnh cao một chút, chân mày và sống mũi buộc phải tiêu dùng màu nâu nhạt, kết hợp thêm màu mắt xám để đôi mắt thêm ấn tượng hơn.

- Khi tán màu sắc cho mắt, cần dùng cùng 1 tông màu. Từ màu xám nhạt đến màu xám đậm, càng gần mắt bạn phải tìm tông màu đậm hơn để tạo độ sâu cho đôi mắt.
https://shopmyphammienbac.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphammiennam.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphammientrung.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambalan.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamtaihanoi.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamtaimy.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamvinhphuc.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamyenbai.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamphuyen.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamtaihaiphong.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamcantho.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamdaklak.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhalong.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamtaivietnam.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhochiminh.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambinhduong.blogspot.com/
https://adalfkf423wk.blogspot.com
https://lamdepontroi.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdeptayninh.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepvungtau.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamgialai.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhoahung.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamcuay.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamphumyhung.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambabilon.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambinhhunghoa.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamtaithainguyen.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamtaitravinh.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamtuyenquang.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamvinhlong.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambuonmethuot.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamcamau.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamthanhhoa.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamcaobang.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamtayninh.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambackan.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepbackan.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdephovinhnghiem.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepcaobang.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepcamau.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamangiang.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambaclieu.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambacninh.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambentre.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambinhphuoc.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamdaknong.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepthanhhoa.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdeplangson.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepdanang.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepgiolinh.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamdongnai.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamtaigialai.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhanam.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhaiduong.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhatinh.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamdongthap.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepbinhphuoc.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepvinhphuc.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepdongha.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdeptrieuphong.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamkhanhhoa.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhungyen.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhoabinh.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhaugiang.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamkiengiang.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamkontum.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepvinhlong.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepmiennam.blogspot.com/
https://thegioimyphamtaihanoi.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdephalong.blogspot.com/

----------

